# D&D Miniatures and Heroclix together?



## entropic_soul (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a question for anyone that has both heroclix style figures and d&d minatures. I know the bases are slighty different sizes, but when you set them side by side do the figures look different sizes? I mean, is there s very slight difference in size or a noticable difference in size? Or are they about the same size? I'm considering getting some minis for use in my games and just want to know if they would look wierd sitting next to eachother because a heroclix character is towering over the D&D character. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Nov 23, 2006)

If heroclix are the same scale as Mageknight, the short answer is: yes, they would look funny together.

Mageknight bases are something like 1 1/4"-1 1/2" diameter--just enough overhang that you can't really tell what box their in, but not enough that they can clearly be used for large minis.

The minis themselves are also rather large. I have a mageknight dwarf who is bigger than most DDM humans. Now, some of the monsters without clear scales will do if you rebase them. I have an orc shaman or something who does fine as an ogre shaman, and a skeleton who works alright as a lich. All told, however, the scale difference is significant.



			
				entropic_soul said:
			
		

> I have a question for anyone that has both heroclix style figures and d&d minatures. I know the bases are slighty different sizes, but when you set them side by side do the figures look different sizes? I mean, is there s very slight difference in size or a noticable difference in size? Or are they about the same size? I'm considering getting some minis for use in my games and just want to know if they would look wierd sitting next to eachother because a heroclix character is towering over the D&D character. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## entropic_soul (Nov 23, 2006)

*thanks*

Hmm... that's too bad. Well, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Meloncov (Nov 23, 2006)

Some of the Large MageKnight figures work well as Huges in D&D, though.


----------



## countgray (Nov 23, 2006)

*D&D figures look fine next to Mageknight & Heroclix figures (mostly)*

There's not that much of a difference.  The figures look mostly fine, although some might seem a little bit off.

D&D figures use the 1 inch = 5 feet scale, which is also called 25 mm scale (25 mm = 1 inch). D&D figures adhere pretty closely to that scale.

Mageknight & Heroclix figures use the 28 mm or 30 mm scale, so they are anywhere from 10% to 20% bigger.  However, the Mageknight figures do not stick closely to that scale, so there is wide variation in scale from sculpt to sculpt, and their larger figures do not tend to be as big as the D&D larger figures.

The human figures do look somewhat out of proportion when you stand Mageknight figures next to D&D humans.  However, the monsters don't really look out of proportion at all, and most of the nonhumans look fine in proportion to D&D figures.

I mix and match Mageknight figures with D&D figures when I am running my games.  I mostly use D&D figures but there  are plenty of Mageknight figures that just can't be beat.  I promise you they look fine together.  (except for the humans and demihumans)


----------



## Felon (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, using MageKinight minis is fine. You just have to realize one little thing: even if the scale is a little off, it simply isn't that big a deal. It's close enough. If you find a cool dwarf MK mini, use it. You'll find most folks content to accept that he's a little bigger than some of the humans, because he's cool-looking.

I throw hairy, ugly, rubber dollar-store spiders on the table all the time and call them huge, and the fact it doesn't measure exactly 3"x3" doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## Agent Oracle (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually, most Mageknight humans are 1.2 inches tall (or roughly 6' tall in D&D terms)

For best effect, snap them off their bases, and glue them to a bit of 1" posterboard.

many of the early Mage Knight figures were Grossly out of proportion (the skeletons were nearly nine feet tall) but later runs with stronger molds and better materials have lead to much better figures in terms of both scale and detail.

heroclix are great.


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2006)

The scale is slightly off but I use that to my advantage.

I have many of the early Doomsday figures which I am developing into Ogre's with templates on them to explain the boney protrusions and others as various large humanoids.  Not all, but most of the "human" sized Hero Clix work.  As someone said-  carefully remove from the base and glue to a new base (plastic is the best).

My NPC villians are meant to stand out-   now many do.


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Oh, using MageKinight minis is fine. You just have to realize one little thing: even if the scale is a little off, it simply isn't that big a deal. It's close enough.




I have to agree.  There are a few oddities, especially in the earlier figures.  However, I find it odd people quibble about some essentially minor variations in figure size when we have real-life humans the size of Billy Barty next to those the size of Andre the Giant.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Nov 23, 2006)

The fact you can get deals at GenCon where you can buy nearly a Mage Knight figure for 10 cents, yeah, my wife and I have ammassed about 40-50 of them, things that are not represented in D&D minis yet. 

And we sit together and surgically cut them off their bases with an exacto knife, super-glue them to Games Workshop 1" mini bases (you get a few dozen for $3.99). And *poof*, instant "D&D mini".

They work great. This same effect works good with the free Dreamblade minis WotC kept throwing at us at GenCon!   

-DM Jeff


----------



## F.C.Desoya (Nov 23, 2006)

It also helps if you pop the dial off of the Mage Knight minis, makes them a bit shorter and base smaller.  Just keep them in a safe place in case you happen to have a good rare one and not know it.


----------



## papakee (Nov 24, 2006)

In the days before D&D plastic minis, I trimmed the mage knight bases with snippers and sanded them down with a drimmel tool to fit in 1 inch squares.  Took about 5 minutes per figure once you get the hang of it.  Much quicker than painting.

They work really well for humanoid monster types that I think of as a little taller than humans anyway. (lizard men, orcs, trogs, undead types)


----------



## FnordBear (Nov 24, 2006)

Not only do I use rebased MK minis side-by-side with my DDM I have even mixed and matched parts between the two when I do customs.

I bought in to mage knight when the rebelion and lancers sets were still new. The minis from these two sets most closely resemble the DDM scale (though there are those 9ft skeletons...)

On a tangent note if you like to paint and mod minis MK minis paint comes off pretty easy with oven cleaner or diluted ascetone. That icky, caked-on, paint they use hides some marvelous detail beneath it. Case in point http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m250/fnordbear/minis/PICT0018.jpg


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 24, 2006)

FnordBear said:
			
		

> On a tangent note if you like to paint and mod minis MK minis paint comes off pretty easy with oven cleaner or diluted ascetone. That icky, caked-on, paint they use hides some marvelous detail beneath it.




In fact, they produced a "painter's edition" set of the Unlimited set.  Same figures with no pain, and separate from the dials.


----------

